# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Ushtria Shqiptare e kaluara e madhe dhe turpi i tanishem

## EuroStar1

*Forcat ushtarake qe ne ato vite ishin per tu pasur frike*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ORH_...mbedded#at=448

*Forcat ushtarake te sotme, qe tallen edhe armiqt tane me ne*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaIjc...embedded#at=69

----------


## EuroStar1

Rank↓    ↓    Country↓    Military expenditure, 2009[2]↓



1    United States    United States of America                    741,200,000,000    5.2%
2    People's Republic of China    People's Republic of China    380,000,000,000    4.3%
3    United Kingdom    United Kingdom                                    69,271,000,000    2.5%
4    France    France                                                    67,316,000,000    2.3%
5    Russia    Russian Federation                                    82,500,000,000    4%
6    Saudi Arabia    Saudi Arabia                                    59,090,000,000[3]    9%
7    Turkey    Turkey                                                    46,634,700,000[4]    5%
8    Germany    Germany                                                    48,022,000,000    1.3%
9    Japan    Japan                                                    46,859,000,000    0.9%
10    Italy    Italy                                                                    37,427,000,000    1.7%
11    India    India                                                                    36,600,000,000    2.6%
12    South Korea    South Korea                                    27,130,000,000    2.8%
13    Brazil    Brazil                                                                    27,124,000,000    1.5%
14    Canada    Canada    20,564,000,000    1.3%
15    Australia    Australia    20,109,000,000    1.8%
16    Spain    Spain    19,409,000,000    1.2%
17    Israel    Israel    14,309,000,000    7.0%
18    Greece    Greece    13,917,000,000    3.6%
19    United Arab Emirates    United Arab Emirates    13,052,000,000a    5.9%a
20    Netherlands    Netherlands    12,642,000,000    1.4%
21    Poland    Poland    10,860,000,000    2.0%
22    Colombia    Colombia    10,055,000,000    3.7%
23    Republic of China    Republic of China (Taiwan)    9,866,000,000    2.1%
24    Iran    Iran    9,174,000,000b    2.7%
25    Singapore    Singapore    7,966,000,000    4.1%
26    Sweden    Sweden    6,135,000,000    1.3%
27    Norway    Norway    6,098,000,000    1.3%
28    Chile    Chile    5,683,000,000    3.5%
29    Algeria    Algeria    5,677,000,000    3.0%
30    Belgium    Belgium    5,674,000,000    1.2%
31    Mexico    Mexico    5,490,000,000    0.5%
32    Indonesia    Indonesia    4,908,000,000    1.0%
33    Thailand    Thailand    4,908,000,000    1.5%
34    Portugal    Portugal    4,884,000,000    2.0%
35    Pakistan    Pakistan    4,823,000,000    2.6%
36    Kuwait    Kuwait    4,589,000,000    3.2%
37    Denmark    Denmark    4,476,000,000    1.4%
38    Ukraine    Ukraine    4,258,000,000    2.7%
39    Switzerland    Switzerland    4,141,000,000    0.8%
40    Malaysia    Malaysia    4,078,000,000    2.0%
41    Oman    Oman    4,003,000,000    7.7%
42    South Africa    South Africa    3,926,000,000    1.3%
43    Iraq    Iraq    3,814,000,000    5.4%
44    Finland    Finland    3,768,000,000    1.3%
45    Egypt    Egypt    3,665,000,000    2.3%
46    Austria    Austria    3,650,000,000    0.9%
47    Venezuela    Venezuela    3,254,000,000    1.4%
48    Czech Republic    Czech Republic    3,246,000,000    1.3%
49    Morocco    Morocco    3,143,000,000    3.4%
50    Angola    Angola    2,893,000,000    3.0%
51    Romania    Romania    2,616,000,000    1.5%
52    Argentina    Argentina    2,608,000,000    0.8%
53    Vietnam    Vietnam    2,073,000,000    2.4%
54    Sudan    Sudan    1,971,000,000c    4.4%c
55    Hungary    Hungary    1,900,000,000    1.2%
56    Syria    Syria    1,883,000,000    3.4%
57    Nigeria    Nigeria    1,681,000,000    0.8%
58    Republic of Ireland    Ireland    1,581,000,000    0.6%
59    Kazakhstan    Kazakhstan    1,540,000,000    1.2%
60    Sri Lanka    Sri Lanka    1,525,000,000    3.6%
61    Peru    Peru    1,502,000,000    1.1%
62    New Zealand    New Zealand    1,447,000,000    1.1%
63    Azerbaijan    Azerbaijan    1,434,000,000    3.8%
64    Philippines    Philippines    1,424,000,000    0.8%
65    Lebanon    Lebanon    1,408,000,000    3.9%
66    Jordan    Jordan    1,392,000,000    5.9%
67    Slovakia    Slovakia    1,316,000,000    1.5%
68    Yemen    Yemen    1,196,000,000    4.2%
69    Croatia    Croatia    1,191,000,000    1.9%
70    Bulgaria    Bulgaria    1,127,000,000    2.4%
71    Libya    Libya    1,100,000,000b    1.0%
72    Serbia    Serbia    1,070,000,000    2.4%
73    Belarus    Belarus    1,036,000,000    1.5%
74    Bangladesh    Bangladesh    938,000,000    1.0%
75    Slovenia    Slovenia    888,000,000    1.5%
76    Bahrain    Bahrain    721,000,000    3.0%
77    Latvia    Latvia    692,000,000    1.9%
78    Georgia (country)    Georgia    665,000,000    8.5%
79    Lithuania    Lithuania    648,000,000    1.5%
80    Tunisia    Tunisia    571,000,000    1.3%
81    Cyprus    Cyprus    550,000,000    1.8%
82    Kenya    Kenya    518,000,000    1.9%
83    Uruguay    Uruguay    496,000,000    1.3%
84    Estonia    Estonia    460,000,000    2.2%
85    Ethiopia    Ethiopia    422,000,000    1.4%
86    Chad    Chad    412,000,000    6.6%
87    Luxembourg    Luxembourg    406,000,000a    0.7%
88    Armenia    Armenia    405,000,000    3.3%
89    Côte d'Ivoire    Côte d'Ivoire    369,000,000b    1.5%
90    Botswana    Botswana    353,000,000    2.7%
91    Cameroon    Cameroon    352,000,000    1.5%
92    Uganda    Uganda    341,000,000    2.3%
_93    Albania    Albania    340,912,000[5]    1.5%[/font]_
94    Brunei    Brunei    336,000,000    3.9%
95    Eritrea    Eritrea    327,000,000d    20.9%d
96    Namibia    Namibia    283,000,000    3.5%
97    Bosnia and Herzegovina    Bosnia and Herzegovina    276,000,000    1.4%
98    Afghanistan    Afghanistan    272,000,000    1.9%
99    Dominican Republic    Dominican Republic    272,000,000    0.6%
100    Bolivia    Bolivia    268,000,000    1.5%
101    Zambia    Zambia    251,000,000    2.0%
102    Turkmenistan    Turkmenistan    236,000,000e    2.9%e
103    Senegal    Senegal    217,000,000    1.6%
104    Tanzania    Tanzania    216,000,000    1.1%
105    Republic of Macedonia    Republic of Macedonia    204,000,000    1.8%
106    Nepal    Nepal    194,000,000    2.0%
107    Kyrgyzstan    Kyrgyzstan    185,000,000    3.7%b
108    Mali    Mali    182,000,000    1.9%
109    Guatemala    Guatemala    175,000,000    0.4%
110    Republic of the Congo    Congo, Republic of the    142,000,000a    1.1%
111    Paraguay    Paraguay    140,000,000    0.8%
112    Panama    Panama    138,000,000e    1.0%e
113    El Salvador    El Salvador    134,000,000    0.5%
114    Democratic Republic of the Congo    Congo, Democratic Republic of the    127,000,000    1.4%
115    Ghana    Ghana    127,000,000    0.7%
116    Cambodia    Cambodia    123,000,000b    1.1%
117    Mauritania    Mauritania    122,000,000    3.7%
118    Burkina Faso    Burkina Faso    112,000,000    1.4%
119    Honduras    Honduras    105,000,000    0.8%
120    Madagascar    Madagascar    103,000,000b    1.1%
121    Guinea    Guinea    99,800,000f    2.2%f
122    Mozambique    Mozambique    92,500,000    0.8%
123    Jamaica    Jamaica    80,300,000    0.6%
124    Rwanda    Rwanda    72,700,000    1.5%
125    Mongolia    Mongolia    71,000,000a    1.4%a
126    Benin    Benin    67,700,000b    1.1%
127    Tajikistan    Tajikistan    63,400,000f    2.2%f
128    Swaziland    Swaziland    60,000,000a    1.9%a
129    Togo    Togo    57,000,000    1.9%
130    Uzbekistan    Uzbekistan    52,000,000d    1.9%d
131    Malta    Malta    51,600,000    0.7%
*-    Republic of Kosovo    Kosovo    50,000,000[6][7]    0.64%*
132    Fiji    Fiji    48,400,000b    1.3%
133    Malawi    Malawi    45,100,000a    1.5%a
134    Sierra Leone    Sierra Leone    44,600,000b    2.4%
135    Burundi    Burundi    43,900,000    4.0%
136    Lesotho    Lesotho    43,600,000    1.6%
137    Niger    Niger    43,000,000g    0.5%g
138    Nicaragua    Nicaragua    41,700,000    0.7%
139    Papua New Guinea    Papua New Guinea    37,200,000    0.4%
140    Central African Republic    Central African Republic    36,700,000    1.6%
141    Djibouti    Djibouti    36,300,000b    3.7%
142    Moldova    Moldova    27,500,000    0.6%
143    Laos    Laos    21,200,000g    0.4%
144    Guinea-Bissau    Guinea-Bissau    16,800,000g    3.8%g
145    Belize    Belize    15,600,000b    1.1%
146    Mauritius    Mauritius    15,300,000b    0.2%
147    Iceland    Iceland    12,200,000    0.1%
148    Cape Verde    Cape Verde    8,800,000    0.5%
149    Guyana    Guyana    7,900,000h    0.8%h
150    Liberia    Liberia    7,100,000    0.6%
151    Seychelles    Seychelles    6,600,000    1.3%
152    The Gambia    Gambia, The    5,300,000a    0.5%a
153    North Korea    North Korea    Not reported    na i
154    Zimbabwe    Zimbabwe    Not reported    1.9%c

----------


## POKO

ishin per tu pasur frige thote..haha te ben te qeshesh me te madhe kjo.

frige nga nje shqiperi ku kishte izoluar veten totalisht,ku ishte rrethuar me tela e bunker,tamam si zogu ne kafaz, e ku luftohej me mullinjte imagjinar te eres.

qenke nostalgjik i modh ti mo xhaje...edhe ajo parolla e famshe te mungoj te na e thuash,qe bare do ham e partin se falim :P

----------


## Jack Watson

Ushtria shqiptare ka qenë e fortë në vitet 60-70. 

Ndërsa sot, problemi është se ushtria është pasqyra ekonomike e një vendi, nuk mund të kesh tanke, helikopterë ose avionë të fundit kur nuk ke ekonomi që t'i përballojë. Prandaj duhet të mësohemi me realitetin, këtë ekonomi kemi, këtë ushtri kemi si rrjedhim. Mgjth *ushtri* është në thonjëza, sepse në fakt është biçim policie. Ushtria postkomuniste shqiptare ka përparuar diçka pozitivisht vetëm në Forcat Detare, ndërsa në Armët e tjera thujse është shkatërruar totalisht.

----------


## Ziti

per c`fare eshte dash ushtria, kur shqiperia nuk ka pasur mallra me vlere me rujt.

----------


## fattlumi

Nuk eshte e veshtire te besh nje armate te forte duke i marre kafshaten e gojes popullit.
E veshtire eshte ta besh nje popull te jetoj dinjitetshem.
Shqiperija ka pasur armate demode,qe kushdo nga fqinjet ka mundur ta mposht.Sot Shqiperija eshte antare e Nato-s dhe dalngadale me forcimin e shtetit shqiptar dhe mireqenjes se qytetareve te vet sigurish edhe ushtria shqiptare do jete nje nder ushtrite me me ndikim ne rajon.
Miti se Shqiperija ka pasur ushtri te forte ne kohen e Enver Hoxhes nuk eshte i sakte.Ne kohen kur shqiptaret mburreshin per hapjen e nje uzine te pjeseve te traktoreve,bota tjeter mberrinte ne hene.Ushtrija shqiptare ka qene e forte vetem kunder armiqeve imagjinar te diktatorit,ne realitet nuk eshte provuar kurre,dhe shyqyr qe nuk eshte provuar kurre.

----------


## EuroStar1

> Nuk eshte e veshtire te besh nje armate te forte duke i marre kafshaten e gojes popullit.
> E veshtire eshte ta besh nje popull te jetoj dinjitetshem.
> Shqiperija ka pasur armate demode,qe kushdo nga fqinjet ka mundur ta mposht.Sot Shqiperija eshte antare e Nato-s dhe dalngadale me forcimin e shtetit shqiptar dhe mireqenjes se qytetareve te vet sigurish edhe ushtria shqiptare do jete nje nder ushtrite me me ndikim ne rajon.
> Miti se Shqiperija ka pasur ushtri te forte ne kohen e Enver Hoxhes nuk eshte i sakte.Ne kohen kur shqiptaret mburreshin per hapjen e nje uzine te pjeseve te traktoreve,bota tjeter mberrinte ne hene.Ushtrija shqiptare ka qene e forte vetem kunder armiqeve imagjinar te diktatorit,ne realitet nuk eshte provuar kurre,dhe shyqyr qe nuk eshte provuar kurre.


E ke gabim fatlum ! Po te krahasosh vitet dhe shtetet fqinje qe na rrethojne, shqipria kishte nje potencial armatimi me te vertete te frikshem. Mos llogarit ndalimin e ores shqiptare ne vitet 78 dhe avancimin e Greqise dhe Serbise.

Pershendetje

----------


## master2006

Perderisa serbet ne ate video, perqeshin ushtrine shqiptare, kjo e fundit eshte edhe pjese e aleances me te madhe ushtarake, perderisa Serbia jo  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## PORTI_05

O TASI I FASULES ,,,PO CA FRIKE KAN PAS MOR  AMA,,,po ushtria jote e  dulles
 ne mengjes kishte nje gote caje dhe nje garuzhde pilafe,
per dreke  2 garuzhe groshe
,per dark kishte caje me marmallat .ose nanje cope halve  stambolli,
,ushtaret per 2 vjete  i kishin gjunjet e prere or daku,,mezi prisnin kur vinte familja u binte ndonje ushqim,
,po leni keto prpoganda se si ha kush
ushtaret e shkret rrinin gjithe vitin te urritur si  qene rugesh

,kur mernin leje dhe dilnin nga reparti ndalesa e pare ishte me ndonje dyqan buke
 ose blinin sic i thonin athere kulace  5 leksh,ose ingranazhe,,,

bobobo  u thonin te shkreteve o uppiii,ose nje fakte tjeter kur e benin ushtrin neper fshatra ngeleshin neper arra duke vjedhur bostan e rrushe,

,ik dako  tek PS e beje kete propagande te dhjere se nuk te besone me njeri

----------


## murik

> *Forcat ushtarake qe ne ato vite ishin per tu pasur frike*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ORH_...mbedded#at=448
> 
> *Forcat ushtarake te sotme, qe tallen edhe armiqt tane me ne*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaIjc...embedded#at=69


Akoma paska njerez qe i besojne perrallat e "ushtrise se lavdishme"?
Ushtari shqiptar as barkun me buke nuk e ngopte dot ore te mjere..

----------


## Scion

gomerllek pafund!

----------


## EuroStar1

Ore ju ose jeni kalamaj qe nuk e njihni te shkuaren e ushtrise shqiptare ose flitni ne ajer.

Ne ato vite ushtria shqiptare ka qene e forte dhe e mobilizuar, plot me paime dhe industri luftarake. Per ekonomine, siperfaqen, popullsine qe kishim, ishim nje nder shtetet ballkanike me pregatitje profesionale dhe materiale.

*Me thuaj sot cfar mjeti fluturues ka shqipria pervec ca elikoptereve ushtarak per emergjence dhe JO per luftim dhe sorrave e shpendve ?

Ja si ishte ne ate kohe dhe mos harro se edhe fqinjet nuk i kan pasur me te mire.
*





*Cfar ka shqipria sot ? Ku jane Avjonet e rinovuar*

----------


## EuroStar1

*Ja ku i ke Tankset dhe Artilerin e atehershme.* *Ku jane te tashmet qe duhet te ishin rinovuar ?*

----------


## EuroStar1

*Ku jane nendetset, gjuajtsit, minuesit/cminuesit qe duhet te rinovoheshin ?*

----------


## drague

leni mer kto foto .

armatimi i asaj kohe ka qene berdhok -plehra nga rusia vietnami dhe kina

ne spital ushtarak e ke bo ushtrine? :shkelje syri:

----------


## EuroStar1

*Ku jane rraketat dhe mbrojtja ajrore qe duhet te rinovohej ose te pakten te mirmbahej ?*





Mbrojtja Kunder Ajrore në Shqiperine e pas Luftes II Boterore, pati nje zhvillim te madh në vitet 1960-1970. Ndermjet viteve 1954-1955. Ushtria Shqiptare u pajis me bateri KA 85 mm e mjete radioteknike më të sofistikuara, ndersa ne vitet 1957-1958 u pajis me bateri 57 dhe 100mm. Në vitet 1959-1969, në armatim futen edhe raketat e drejtuara, topat AKA 37 mm, topat 57mm dhe 100mm me drejtim automatik, mitralozët 14, 5 mm me kater tyta, dhe me radare të zbulimit të larget, te mesem, të afert... dhe flitet per rreth 50 vjet me pare, nderkohe qe u rinovuan ne vitet 70-80 me mjete bashkohore te asaj kohe

----------


## EuroStar1

> leni mer kto foto .
> 
> armatimi i asaj kohe ka qene berdhok -plehra nga rusia vietnami dhe kina
> 
> ne spital ushtarak e ke bo ushtrine?


Mi sill pak ti armatimet e Greqis dhe Serbis te ASAJ kohe te njejte me te tonen dhe ti shohim pastaj  :shkelje syri: 

Ndonje gje kishe tjeter ?

----------


## USA NR1

Eurostar nuk na duhen me, vetem KARATE duhet me mesu ne (shaka)

----------


## drague

se me dole aty ku desha.

kete kunderajroret jane perdor ne luften e Vjetnamit.1960

mig-ut i rrujshin b.....vetem nai halikopter te qelbet.

----------


## USA NR1

kam ndegjuar se ne kohen e Enverit Ushtria Shqiptare,  ishte ne cdo kohe ne gjendje te mobilizohen 100 000 ushtare mbrenda 15 minutave???

----------

